# Does Santa Claus comes twice????



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

I missed the boat!...


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I hope that he does for I missed it also!


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Same here, would be nice for Santa to come again this year.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm also in GA and didn't get it either......


----------



## RichmondSteeler (Dec 7, 2006)

According to the map, no one in Richmond VA has the new version. I would like to get it and test it out in central VA for D*. Open up the window again tonight? Please!


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

RichmondSteeler said:


> According to the map, no one in Richmond VA has the new version. I would like to get it and test it out in central VA for D*. Open up the window again tonight? Please!


Earl - Can you please please get them to do this again. DBStalk.com is one of my nightly visiting spots and I have no idea why I decided not to visit it last night but I missed the boat! I have my off air antenna setup already I just don't have OTA and I really want to test this!!!

Steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I will contact the North Pole and see what I can do.

I would put it at less then 25% chance that Santa will make a repeat visit.. but I will try.... But I can say... if Santa does make a 2nd appearence, it will be his last this holiday season..


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

I read this forum everyday, left work at 5pm ct, had to take care of some stuff, got home had a sick child so did not get online last night. 

HOPEFULLY SANTA WILL COME AGAIN? 

I will check back again tonight.


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Less than 25% chance is good enough for me.  Thanks a million for trying Earl. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Why would it be so difficult to do it again? I checked this forum at least 20 times yesterday while at work, specifically reading Earl's posts. The last one I read was this, posted around 5:30 EST

"There is nothing you need to do.
Once the software is available for your system, it will download.

0x108 is still in very limited release..."

Not even a hint that Santa might make a visit, or that anything could be in the works. Come on D*, turn on the faucet again!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

f300v10 said:


> Why would it be so difficult to do it again? I checked this forum at least 20 times yesterday while at work, specifically reading Earl's posts. The last one I read was this, posted around 5:30 EST
> 
> "There is nothing you need to do.
> Once the software is available for your system, it will download.
> ...


There is just a marginal risk on DirecTV side.
Unexpected people getting a download that has not been given the full green light... and the possible phone calls to the CSR level.

I know of at least one person that got it unexpectedly...

We will see what you can do.

And "Santa" didn't call me until late yesterday


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

[Larry the Cable Guy] I know Mrs. Claus would like it if Santa .... oh, I'm sorry for that one Lord. That's just wrong. Forgive me. [/Larry the Cable Guy]


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope I got it unexpectedly! 

I don't need OTA, but a little more stability would be good--I've been having more lockups lately.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone who is on this forum knows how to force a download, why is it nessesary for such a small window the general public does not know how to do it. As for this forum I have nothing relevent to contribute because I have a build that is over a month old (Oxfa which has been terrible) I feel that a carrot was dangled and some of us weren't lucky enough to be there. Earl we who are loyal visiters to this forum deserve a chance to download it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

slaz55 said:


> Anyone who is on this forum knows how to force a download, why is it nessesary for such a small window the general public does not know how to do it. As for this forum I have nothing relevent to contribute because I have a build that is over a month old (Oxfa which has been terrible) I feel that a carrot was dangled and some of us weren't lucky enough to be there. Earl we who are loyal visiters to this forum deserve a chance to download it.


Part of a standard install job; is the installer to make sure the unit has the latest national release.

The way the software is pushed out, there can only be ONE version in the "hopper" that everyone can see.

So unless we build a distinct list of Access Card / RID numbers, to limit the distribution... they have to put the version in the National hopper.

Hence why for the tiny, late window....


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Well... I guess I'll come back to the forum when I have something I can contribute. For now nothing being discussed that is revelent to us Oxfa users.

Ahh a reboot a day keeps the blue screen away.....


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I hope I got it unexpectedly!
> 
> I don't need OTA, but a little more stability would be good--I've been having more lockups lately.


fyi I asked earl in a thread yesterday IF OTA is not a priority would he recommend forcing the download and his answer was negative....


----------



## tmmoore (Dec 6, 2006)

The real crazy part of this is that many in LA and other venues who have 0x108 do not know it, and have not been seeking it out because they have their locals via satellite. Only a small handful were/are exercising the new function. The small window probably added many more real users that are willing to provide feedback. Another would undoubtedly do the same, with very little real risk as anyone with issues just resets back to 0xFA. 

Anyone getting it by accident is most likely not going to be enabling OTA since they probably do not know they can. So there is very little downside to turning on another shot of this. They may even keep a few very very very unhappy customers.


----------



## wexpo16 (Sep 14, 2006)

I missed this update too. I play ice hockey and had a game last night and didnt check the forum once i got home!! Maybe we will get another shot


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

25% I will take it:allthumbs Thanks Earl.

I will be looking out all day:new_Eyecr


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i waited up till 11:00 last night here in ohio, i wanted to make sure that i got it by forcing the download, everthing went well with the download, even able to pick up the local pax channel 51-1 never could do that before, the only one i cant get is , CW and its too far away to pick up, and PBS HD looks real good, thanks again santa for coming early  oh by the way i live in newark ohio which is 35 miles east of columbus


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I will contact the North Pole and see what I can do.
> 
> I would put it at less then 25% chance that Santa will make a repeat visit.. but I will try.... But I can say... if Santa does make a 2nd appearence, it will be his last this holiday season..


Dear Santa,
I wud like anudder chnce to donload the ober de aire update befur Xmas. Iv ben a gud boy all yeer.

yer Frend, RE


----------



## 325xia (Oct 28, 2006)

solo1026 said:


> 25% I will take it:allthumbs Thanks Earl.
> 
> I will be looking out all day:new_Eyecr


I bet 75% it won't happen!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

325xia said:


> I bet 75% it won't happen!


The glass is half full vs. the glass is half empty... I love it!

I just hope Santa gets my letter.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

325xia said:


> I bet 75% it won't happen!


You know something we don't know?


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

solo1026 said:


> You know something we don't know?


I think he's going off the fact that Earl said there is a 25% it would happen again.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> The glass is half full vs. the glass is half empty... I love it!
> 
> I just hope Santa gets my letter.


Actually, the glass is a 1/4 full and 3/4 empty.  Seriously though, I hope Santa comes back for those that wern't able to download the update last night.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I will contact the North Pole and see what I can do.
> 
> I would put it at less then 25% chance that Santa will make a repeat visit.. but I will try.... But I can say... if Santa does make a 2nd appearence, it will be his last this holiday season..


Hello Earl, thanks for all your good work on this forum. I too missed the window last night. When you say a 2nd appearance by Santa would be his last this holiday season, does that mean that the national OTA rollout isn't planned until after the holidays? Or just that we won't likely get another "sneak peak" from D*? Please explain, thanks.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

ajwillys said:


> I think he's going off the fact that Earl said there is a 25% it would happen again.


I know

Well I guess we will know later on today if Santa will visit us again, Please:bowdown:

Again Thanks Earl for all your help:goodjob:


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Tmax88 said:


> I missed the boat!...


Yeah, I'm adding my vote for a second (or even third) chance here also. Various things large and small may have kept us from the info or the window (7pm - 2am is a small window for information and gratification by anyone's terms. Wonderful as it is (and multi graci, Earl), 24 hr notice would be beneficiall for all.


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

Count me in the group that hopes for a second coming, so to say. I wonder if D* wasn't getting enough feedback from the limited LA DMA plan, especially since, and correct me if I'm wrong, that you have to setup the OTA manually, and by doing nothing, you wouldn't notice the change? I for one would have no issue logging into directv.com and registering my access card for beta testing the device.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Me too. Oh please please please. I do understand why D* is doing it this way. It is my stupid luck that the only time I did not read the boards was last night 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> Actually, the glass is a 1/4 full and 3/4 empty.  Seriously though, I hope Santa comes back for those that wern't able to download the update last night.


Very true! 

I plan on putting cookies and milk out for the jolly fat man in hopes that he will return to the Sacramento area.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Very true!
> 
> I plan on putting cookies and milk out for the jolly fat man in hopes that he will return to the Sacramento area.


That sounds good

I will do the same but he may like some Rum & Coke :goodjob: 
Whatever he wants :icon_peac


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

solo1026 said:


> That sounds good
> 
> I will do the same but he may like some Rum & Coke :goodjob:
> Whatever he wants :icon_peac


Earl - If in fact they do decide to allow another update tonight, can you post it as an announcement?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jaywdetroit said:


> Earl - If in fact they do decide to allow another update tonight, can you post it as an announcement?


We will see...


----------



## Scorch (Aug 4, 2006)

Man I missed the window by 14 minutes and didn't know there was even I window. I had a lockup so when I rebooted it I tried the force download and of course it didn't work - LOL

Well my wife has givin me until Saturday to get OTA or I have to put the old 250 back in place of the h20 and then I'm not allowed to switch is back until the 250 dies :nono:


----------



## DSids (Nov 2, 2006)

I missed it also by about a hour..tried to rush home from work but no luck. Earl, i mean Santa... we are begging for one more shot at some holiday cheer!!


----------



## Scorch (Aug 4, 2006)

Maybe we should look at it like this.........

Maybe we weren't good enough this year so Santa didn't come to our house :nono2: 


You know the old saying "He knows who's naughty and who is nice"

hehe


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

I know it's been asked before....but are we looking at potentially weeks before this is automatically rolled out to everyone?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dan8379 said:


> I know it's been asked before....but are we looking at potentially weeks before this is automatically rolled out to everyone?


There is no set date... but the "s" on weeks is probably what is not correct...
If it is... it is not a BIG s


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

I too missed the whole thing last night, after reading all about the coming of OTA..
Well, if anything, it should come sooner than I expected.. Very cool
Thanks Earl for keeping us all posted.


----------



## RichmondSteeler (Dec 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We will see...


Thanks for trying Earl. I appreciate the effort. I just hope D* opens the window up one more time before Christmas!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If it does happen...

I'll be sure to wrap in the blue Best Buy wrapping paper (which you can buy by the way)..

And I will stay very clear of any kitchen tables when you all are reading it....


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Please Santa, Please!


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Does Santa Claus come twice???? 

Only Mrs. Claus know the answer to that question


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bay CIty said:


> Does Santa Claus come twice????
> 
> Only Mrs. Claus know the answer to that question


I have been waiting all day for someone to post that response.


----------



## banningview (Dec 13, 2006)

Bay CIty said:


> Does Santa Claus come twice????
> 
> Only Mrs. Claus know the answer to that question


DUDE! Banned in the DBS, I was banned in the DBS.

Santa he didn't mean it.

The flames are licking your feet my friend.:lol:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have been waiting all day for someone to post that response.


Feh. I totally went there hours ago: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=752465&postcount=12


----------



## BicentennialHeel (Sep 25, 2006)

Earl,

If the 25% becomes a reality, either tonight or another night, would you know ahead of time <5PM EST or would it be similar in terms of timing as last night? (i.e. Do I need to check the forums repeatedly at night?)


----------



## Scorch (Aug 4, 2006)

Earl has worked much magic in the past.................but I also know he can only do what he can do...........

I hope it works out for those of us who missed it............if not, well at least many users can thank him for what he was able to do for them and I thank him for all the info he has passed on to us........


I will be watching me chimney tonight.........and these boards of couse!


----------



## amigq (Oct 13, 2006)

When we were kids, we were all told to write nice letters to Santa to get what we want. So here we go-

Santa
c/o Earl
DirecTV
North Pole _via_ Bear Country, Illinois

Dear Santa,

I am so sorry I missed your first visit last night. I promise I have been a good boy this year and would like you to visit my house again tonight. I promise that I have been taking good care of my HR20 and will leave you milk and cookies by the fireplace from 10PM-1AM tonight.


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't know if he comes twice, but Santa always *checks the list twice*.

(Not that I've been nice, but it never really mattered when I was a kid.  )

And in closing...

Bravo, Earl! ENCORE!! ENCORE!!!!!!


----------



## Todd Wiedemann (Jan 22, 2003)

Looking for that 2nd coming as well !!

I have changed my profile email to the Blackberry so I can get immediate notification !


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

For the first time in several years I went to bed before 9pm and for the first time in a couple of months I didn't check the forums(wife had the laptop too lazy to check the other computer).

So I promise an ice cold bud for Santa and here's to another night of downloads!


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

jlancaster said:


> For the first time in several years I went to bed before 9pm and for the first time in a couple of months I didn't check the forums(wife had the laptop too lazy to check the other computer).
> 
> So I promise an ice cold bud for Santa and here's to another night of downloads!


Just goes to show that wives should be banned from our laptops! I trained my to type 02468 and went to bed, 4am comes very early and she forgot! If Santa comes again, I am staying up late and sleeping at work! ;-)

I will up that to a six of ice cold Old Style!


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

DblD_Indy said:


> *Just goes to show that wives should be banned from our laptops!*


And home theaters.....
Let's just say all electronic eqpt!!


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

okay -

I feel like I'm playing Civ or something. Refresh, Refresh, Veg, Veg.

Does anyone want to make a guess as to what time we could expect an announcement if D* were going to allow another update tonight?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So unless we build a distinct list of Access Card / RID numbers, to limit the distribution...


:biggthump :biggthump :allthumbs :allthumbs


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Can't believe I missed this last night.  Too busy playing the XBox 360, darnit.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> :biggthump :biggthump :allthumbs :allthumbs


So lets say a list was being built? Would it be somthing we might want to forward info to Earl via PM?


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

In Earl we trust!!! Come on DirecTV....one more time....please....:hurah:


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

DblD_Indy said:


> So lets say a list was being built? Would it be somthing we might want to forward info to Earl via PM?


Sounds good. I just don't want to miss this again so if anyone know the time please let us know.

Thanks again !pride


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DblD_Indy said:


> So lets say a list was being built? Would it be somthing we might want to forward info to Earl via PM?


You're getting ahead of yourself. First, DirecTV would actually have to give the green light for this to happen. *If* it actually does, I suspect there will be a web site to go to for you to enter your information.


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

Got everything in place, now I just need the OX108 update! Count me in on a re-release night.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

ShapeGSX said:


> Can't believe I missed this last night.  Too busy playing the XBox 360, darnit.


So... While we wait what did you play....?

COD 3 ROCKS IN HD! Rented it from the Block last week and I think it is a must buy for COD fans...

I know.. :backtotop


----------



## MCEAGLE (Aug 17, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Dear Santa,
> I wud like anudder chnce to donload the ober de aire update befur Xmas. Iv ben a gud boy all yeer.
> 
> yer Frend, RE


Radio - Classic, just friggin Classic. Makes me want to watch "A Christmas Story" tonight but I can't - The HR-20 is toast. Way too funny - Thanks for the :lol:


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

Hopefully the National Release is not too far off. I work nights and I don't have enough time (or patience) to train the cat to force a download.<lol>
The irony is that I have no idea if I can even get OTA signals in my condo with my little antenna.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> You're getting ahead of yourself. First, DirecTV would actually have to give the green light for this to happen. *If* it actually does, I suspect there will be a web site to go to for you to enter your information.


I hope that is not like the site I went to last week to claim my Canadian lottery winnings. That did not workout very well for us.

I guess the good news is that today I got an email from the United Kingdom Lottery commission and they are offering me a 2nd chance to claim my prize. I just hope I have enough room on my Visa for them to deposit the prize.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

sabex said:


> Hopefully the National Release is not too far off. I work nights and I don't have enough time (or patience) to train the cat to force a download.<lol>
> The irony is that I have no idea if I can even get OTA signals in my condo with my little antenna.


Wow, you call it your little antenna too! :lol: I thought my wife was the only one that used that euphemism.

I will wait till the end of time......


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

DblD_Indy said:


> Wow, you call it your little antenna too! :lol: I thought my wife was the only one that used that euphemism.
> 
> I will wait till the end of time......


I suppose it would be inappropriate to mention its name is 'Silver Sensor'?


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Tmax88 said:


> Does Santa Claus comes twice????


Like any guy, I'm sure he could after the refractory period.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey campers...

The word is, as expected, the 0x108 window has closed... and it doesn't look like it is going to open again. At least for now.

They are not at all discouraged by the feedback they have gotten.... This is a good thing, even though it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hey campers...
> 
> The word is, as expected, the 0x108 window has closed... and it doesn't look like it is going to open again. At least for now.
> 
> They are not at all discouraged by the feedback they have gotten.... This is a good thing, even though it doesn't sound like it.


You could make me feel better with GOOD news about DLB round about now.


----------



## wheelswagz (Nov 30, 2006)

I was able to get the download last night, and was very happy with the new software version. Until I confirmed I was still having the "Searching for Satellite Signal 771 error". 
:bang 
So my replacement HR20 arrived via FedEx today, and now I can only get 0xFA on the replacement HR20!! I sure would LOVE to put 0x108 on the new HR20 I got today too!!

I sure hope Earl can convince D*TV to push it out again! (( DOH! ))


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hey campers...
> 
> The word is, as expected, the 0x108 window has closed... and it doesn't look like it is going to open again. At least for now.
> 
> They are not at all discouraged by the feedback they have gotten.... This is a good thing, even though it doesn't sound like it.


Did you get any indication of the timeline for a national release? <chews fingernails>
Most importantly, will we get it before the NFL playoffs? 
Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sabex said:


> Did you get any indication of the timeline for a national release? <chews fingernails>
> Most importantly, will we get it before the NFL playoffs?
> Thanks


No indications about a national rollout time frame.... sorry.


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No indications about a national rollout time frame.... sorry.


Bummer - SD football sucks!


----------



## tuckerpuck (Mar 22, 2006)

Could we have a Festivus Miracle Tonight or will we continue the airing of grievances? 

I have my Festivus Pole attached to the OTA on my HR20 and we are prepared for the feat of strength (pushing 02468)

If not, we will all be happy, b/c it's Festivus, for the rest of us!


----------



## luv2fly3 (Sep 19, 2006)

tuckerpuck said:


> Could we have a Festivus Miracle Tonight or will we continue the airing of grievances?
> 
> I have my Festivus Pole attached to the OTA on my HR20 and we are prepared for the feat of strength (pushing 02468)
> 
> If not, we will all be happy, b/c it's Festivus, for the rest of us!


I don't know which I enjoy more on this forum...keeping up on the haps with the HR20 or reading all of the hilarious posts.....that's a classic!!:lol:


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hey campers...
> 
> The word is, as expected, the 0x108 window has closed... and it doesn't look like it is going to open again. At least for now.
> 
> They are not at all discouraged by the feedback they have gotten.... This is a good thing, even though it doesn't sound like it.


Oh well, *"you snooze, you loose"* guess I'll just have to wait til 0x108 goes national!

Think it might be time now to start looking into a second HR20!


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

By the time it goes national, it will probably 0x115 or something similar. And the sad part is, DTV will probably roll it out again to their select users before the rest of us get it.


----------



## Sheryl Rose (Dec 15, 2006)

That's to bad we can't have the oppurtunity to download 0x108 again tonight.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, most of us are sad (depressed, despondent, anyone suicidal -- you need a new life!) that we didn't catch the 108 golden ring. But maybe the good response and all our enthusiasm can help us get more opportunities later. And wouldn't it be nice if someone came up with a way that we could all be notified of the window? Hey, anything can happen -- you just have to wish upon D*.

(I know someone will miss that, so be sure to wish upon d star !)


----------



## COPTERDOCTOR (Oct 22, 2006)

richlife said:


> Well, most of us are sad (depressed, despondent, anyone suicidal -- you need a new life!) that we didn't catch the 108 golden ring. But maybe the good response and all our enthusiasm can help us get more opportunities later. And wouldn't it be nice if someone came up with a way that we could all be notified of the window? Hey, anything can happen -- you just have to wish upon D*.
> 
> (I know someone will miss that, so be sure to wish upon d star !)


With many past receivers D* always used the "mail box" function. I have yet to see it used on this new one. Could be a great way for Earl to talk to all us if D* would give him access. He could announce that "Santa is coming to town" or whatever without sending mail to those HR20 users that don't know the Great Earl!


----------



## Sheryl Rose (Dec 15, 2006)

I think once Santa brings me the 0x108 software I won't really have any other features I'll be eagerly waiting for. I think the Over-The-Air software update is the big one everyone has been excited about getting. I'm sure we'll all be getting it sooon enough.


----------



## paul01463 (Jun 27, 2004)

Radio Enginerd said:


> The glass is half full vs. the glass is half empty... I love it!
> 
> I just hope Santa gets my letter.


As an engineer you should realize that the glass is neither half full nor half empty but is, in fact, twice the size it needs to be.


----------



## jswamy (Sep 12, 2006)

santa-direrctv or somebody.
All are looking for santa.
HR-20 -HARDWARE
It has got Usb , sata , network,
Any one (directv) can write a small install software(usb upgrading software)
They can release beta software and we can upgrade our- hardware-hr-20 at our own risk or rollback to origional software version if something goes wrong.
Small hardware company can do it
being a directv cannot do it
We are stupid or they are stupid?
because our own stupidity we are loosing the market
Everybody in the market do it.
I don't know I am stupid or other people including directv are stupid?
Thanks-one day --------reset ----3 hours
give me a break
happy chrismas and happy new year


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jswamy said:


> Any one (directv) can write a small install software(usb upgrading software)


Why in the world would they do this? They have a much more efficient software distribution system in place right now.


----------



## jswamy (Sep 12, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Why in the world would they do this? They have a much more efficient software distribution system in place right now.


I DONT THINK SO 
SIMPLE THINGS -NO WAY
HOW CAN THESE COMPANY CAN SUCCEED IN THE MARKET IN THE FUTURE?


----------



## xchangx (Sep 19, 2006)

jswamy said:


> I DONT THINK SO
> SIMPLE THINGS -NO WAY
> HOW CAN THESE COMPANY CAN SUCCEED IN THE MARKET IN THE FUTURE?


You obviously don't understand what goes on when releasing software/hardware.

Any programer knows that when you change something, something else usually goes wrong (most of the time). Plus not all setups are the same.

While I agree, Directv could have waited a little longer to release the HR-20, I think what they are doing is fine.


----------



## Pheyd (Dec 2, 2006)

Is this the process everyone is using?

Press the red reset button
While the welcome screen is up press 0,2,4,6,8, select.

No dl window.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Pheyd said:


> Is this the process e eryone is using?
> 
> Press the red reset button
> While the welcome screen is up press 0,2,4,6,8, select.
> ...


You're not supposed to press select at the end. But anyway, you can't get the new software now, so there's no point in trying to force it.


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

For sale: one slightly used HR20 with 108 firmware -- $1000. 

Yes, I'm joking.

Well, OK, if you *really* would give me $1000, then I'm not joking.


----------



## amigq (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone else sitting here thinking about trying to force in a few minutes just to see if Santa forgot he wasnt supposed to fly tonight?


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

amigq said:


> Anyone else sitting here thinking about trying to force in a few minutes just to see if Santa forgot he wasnt supposed to fly tonight?


Yup don't make me beg...its very unsightly!!


----------



## Pheyd (Dec 2, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> You're not supposed to press select at the end. But anyway, you can't get the new software now, so there's no point in trying to force it.


It just got something.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Pheyd said:


> It just got something.


Yeah, 0xFA. The software you already have.


----------



## jswamy (Sep 12, 2006)

xchangx said:


> You obviously don't understand what goes on when releasing software/hardware.
> 
> Any programer knows that when you change something, something else usually goes wrong (most of the time). Plus not all setups are the same.
> 
> While I agree, Directv could have waited a little longer to release the HR-20, I think what they are doing is fine.


You are corerct
Everybody looking for OTA
One of best hardware they did with H20 hardware
It is all ready in the market (I love that one)
To implement that ONE in HR-20 is big problem
Is problem with programer? or directv?
It is allready there in the market
The difference between HR-20 AND H-20 (One is recordable- one is not)
they know how h10-250 works with recordable. in past
I can understand with you BUT
simple things
This is is simple things


----------



## Pheyd (Dec 2, 2006)

Mine wasn't 0xFA but it is now. Thnx


----------



## amigq (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep, looks like a no-go tonight. Downloading oxFA again.

Not that I doubt Earl, just that stranger things have happened....


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

amigq said:


> Yep, looks like a no-go tonight. Downloading oxFA again.
> 
> Not that I doubt Earl, just that stranger things have happened....


Yeah - i missed the boat too.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

jswamy said:


> santa-direrctv or somebody.
> All are looking for santa.
> HR-20 -HARDWARE
> It has got Usb , sata , network,
> ...


Huh? :grin: Ah..........Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

jswamy said:


> santa-direrctv or somebody.
> All are looking for santa.
> HR-20 -HARDWARE
> It has got Usb , sata , network,
> ...


uh---i'm sorry...? who has been loosed on the market? just curious, 
I can't make a whole lot of sense of this..

and that's a lot of "stupid" references


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

anybody have any luck?


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know of at least one person that got it unexpectedly...


Are you talking about me?????:lol:


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I guess it maybe next week before 0108 comes down again 

Thanks for trying Earl:goodjob:


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Well we know Ms' Claus is not only one Santa scewed  

This has probably pissed me off more than anything so far,


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

I gotta agree, I go to work early, early to bed, and missed the opportunity. I want the OTA as soon as its available. Kinda sucks that some do and some don't. Why not open it up again. If you read about it here, you have access to potential problems and a place to report bugs.

Come on, D*, get a clue!


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

Blitz68 said:


> Well we know Ms' Claus is not only one Santa scewed
> 
> This has probably pissed me off more than anything so far,


I can't blame santa, Earl has been a great voice for us, and I have no doubt he tried his best. That being said, I think it's time to give D* a call, if they are really thinking end of the year I might get a little upset. I was originally told "very soon" back in September, and I feel I've been patient with them. Now, however, the software is out there, it doesn't seem to be any worse than 0xfa, yet there's no national release, and only a one time 3 hour window to volunteer for testing? Something smells fishy, either D* is concerned about staffing levels and won't release an update until after all the holidays, or something is seriously wrong with the software. In the latter case, I'm just not seeing the reports.


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

jsevinsk said:


> For sale: one slightly used HR20 with 108 firmware -- $1000.
> 
> Yes, I'm joking.
> 
> Well, OK, if you *really* would give me $1000, then I'm not joking.


You know, with some of the things we've seen on eBay, I'm surprised we haven't seen this yet! lol


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

jsevinsk said:


> For sale: one slightly used HR20 with 108 firmware -- $1000.
> 
> Yes, I'm joking.
> 
> Well, OK, if you *really* would give me $1000, then I'm not joking.


Does that VOID your lease agreement? hehehehehe


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I wish I had paid more attention. I was under the impression that if we didn't force it during the window that we would still be getting it this week. 

I feel dumb. I am dumb


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, Earl said that we *should* receive the update within a week or so. I'm still jacked for the update... I can wait a little longer.

_Mod Edit: Key word in that statement is now bolded_


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mixer said:


> I wish I had paid more attention. I was under the impression that if we didn't force it during the window that we would still be getting it this week.
> 
> I feel dumb. I am dumb


You're not dumb. That was the general consensus of expectations by everyone.


----------



## Chesney09 (Apr 11, 2006)

Title of thread....
Sounds like pron!


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Chesney09 said:


> Title of thread....
> Sounds like pron!


Um, surely that was unintentional!....seriously!!


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Everyone should be looking at the Santa sticky and get ready to leave out some cookies and milk......Yes Virginia there is a Santa Claus.

I knew about the first visit in time but resisted because I really didn't need OTA, but if it does happen tonight I think I need to join in all the reindeer games.


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

"slightly updated" package? Sounds like a new RC build to be tested this weekend.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> Everyone should be looking at the Santa sticky and get ready to leave out some cookies and milk......Yes Virginia there is a Santa Claus.
> 
> I knew about the first visit in time but resisted because I really didn't need OTA, but if it does happen tonight I think I need to join in all the reindeer games.


Looking at the Santa sticky?!? I'm having the emails forwarded directly to my phone!!

FYI, [email protected] is the email for verizon users.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Look for forum meltdown and general bedlam tonight.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope Chris's equipment is ready for tonights round of hot posts.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Boy, all this talk of Santa coming again, with his slighly updated package, and looking at his sticky and wondering if Chris's equipment is ready for hot posts really has me flustered!


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> Boy, all this talk of Santa coming again, with his slighly updated package, and looking at his sticky and wondering if Chris's equipment is ready for hot posts really has me flustered!


If it keeps going like this (I was going to say "keeps up" and thought better of it), I'll be able to cancel my PBTV subscription.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

wakajawaka said:


> Boy, all this talk of Santa coming again, with his slighly updated package, and looking at his sticky and wondering if Chris's equipment is ready for hot posts really has me flustered!


Ya know, I'm usually able to read between lines and catch a joke or what have you....

I'm honestly just not sure about this one though....hhmmmm


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> Everyone should be looking at the Santa sticky and get ready to leave out some cookies and milk......Yes Virginia there is a Santa Claus.
> 
> I knew about the first visit in time but resisted because I really didn't need OTA, but if it does happen tonight I think I need to join in all the reindeer games.


yes. i too dont need ota, and passed the lst time. but i will open the door for elijah (im jewish  ) looking for more stability and also not to suffer from " 108 envy "


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just to be sure I have this right, to force a download:

1) red button reset
2) on first welcome screen key in 02468
3) cross fingers

Is that correct?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Slightly updated... hmmmm.. Sounds like I will be forcing again tonight if all goes well


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

f300v10 said:


> Just to be sure I have this right, to force a download:
> 
> 1) red button reset
> 2) on first welcome screen key in 02468
> ...


Yes,

And maybe a sacraficial chicken


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

*rubs palms in anticipation*


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Someone please give those unsuspecting Hawaiian D* installers a head-up!


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmmm.....Earl just put up a new sticky thread for Santa notification today. I wonder. The weather seems perfect for Santa to harness up those Reindeer and make a Friday night flight


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl -

Do you have Release notes to go with this update? Are you going to post them after Santa takes flight?


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Yes,
> 
> And maybe a sacraficial chicken


I heard a rumor we need to switch the remote to IR first. Is that correct?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jaywdetroit said:


> Earl -
> 
> Do you have Release notes to go with this update? Are you going to post them after Santa takes flight?


It would be after.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

sabex said:


> I heard a rumor we need to switch the remote to IR first. Is that correct?


It's a good idea.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Thought I would copy in Earl's sticky post in case anyone hasn't been there yet. 
He said:

" I just got a telephone call, from the "Reindeer" stable.
They got a message that they need to wake up the Reindeer....

And prep-the sled... as Santa is thinking about taking a flight tonight (Friday).
Word around the north poll is that there was such a buzz over the results of the other nights run.... He thought he would take a chance, a deliever a slightly updated version of his original package.

Santa hasn't put on the red-suit yet, but... It has been taken out of the closet. Be sure to check the forum tonight.... If everything does go according to plans.... he will be flying between 8PM and 10:30PM PST

If there is lift-off, I will post the details about it... and also with some "warnings" about it... 

This is not a test message... 
And there is a marginal chance, the sled will stay grounded...... "


And I say: Forget the margarin, butter up those runners!
Here comes Santa Earl, hear comes Santa Earl, 
Right down merry Earl's Way...

I'm so happy, I'm so happy...

(And if it should be that margarinal happens, then I'll grumble under my breath and relieve Earl of at least one b***h.)


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

sabex said:


> I heard a rumor we need to switch the remote to IR first. Is that correct?


What is "IR"?


----------



## Tomster (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you Earl.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

and I hope everyone noticed that he said Pacific Standard Time.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

> I heard a rumor we need to switch the remote to IR first. Is that correct?


It's not needed to do that. I'm on RF and didn't change it to IR when I forced the last Santa Special.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

> What is "IR"?


InfraRed


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

richlife said:


> He thought he would take a chance, a deliever a slightly updated version of his original package.
> 
> .....and also with some "warnings" about it...


Makes me wonder if I want to try this update. Mainly because going back means back to FA, not 108. With a normal test, if it breaks the box, just go back, but I don't want to go back to FA now that my manual recordings are working.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Makes me wonder if I want to try this update. Mainly because going back means back to FA, not 108. With a normal test, if it breaks the box, just go back, but I don't want to go back to FA now that my manual recordings are working.


Just stay tuned to the forum. You'll know if it's a go before you do it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Makes me wonder if I want to try this update. Mainly because going back means back to FA, not 108. With a normal test, if it breaks the box, just go back, but I don't want to go back to FA now that my manual recordings are working.


Exactly...

Hence later, if/when things progress.
I will list what is changing, so you can make the call if you want to go to the next version, or stay with 0x108.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

richlife said:


> and I hope everyone noticed that he said Pacific Standard Time.


That means staying up again.:nono2:

Oh well, the "nanny" is back from college and I have Beerfest on DVD. I watch all the movies my wife won't watch with the nanny.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

*On a Friday night?*

You guys are going to stay home on a Friday night to wait for a software download? I'm going out! What kind of dork do you think I am? 

Just kidding. I stayed up for the first one as it's past my bedtime. But I actually am going out tonight and definitely won't be home for this one.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

f300v10 said:


> Just to be sure I have this right, to force a download:
> 
> 1) red button reset
> 2) on first welcome screen key in 02468
> ...


This also works (I did it Wednesday evening when I got 0x108):

Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > Reset > Reset Recorder (first option)

Wait for first BLUE SCREEN: hit 02468 on the remote...wait it out...about 20 mins or so.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> *On a Friday night?*
> 
> You guys are going to stay home on a Friday night to wait for a software download? I'm going out! What kind of dork do you think I am?
> 
> Just kidding. I stayed up for the first one as it's past my bedtime. But I actually am going out tonight and definitely won't be home for this one.


I'm a married dork, our night life and bar hopping expired a few years ago.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> *On a Friday night?*
> 
> You guys are going to stay home on a Friday night to wait for a software download? I'm going out! What kind of dork do you think I am?
> 
> Just kidding. I stayed up for the first one as it's past my bedtime. But I actually am going out tonight and definitely won't be home for this one.


Hmm.

1 sick wife. 
2 sick kids.

I have a feeling i'm gonna be up late tonight - call it a hunch.

Actually - thanks for the reminder - I'm gonna need supplies.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I'm a married dork.


Married too. Wife's with her friends and kid is at her aunt's.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> Hmm.
> 
> 1 sick wife.
> 2 sick kids.
> ...


:eek2: Sorry to hear that. I've heard some people have gotten pretty sick this year. Especially ones around kids. Thankfully the kids been well and I got a flu shot.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

We just found out my wife and I are expecting our first, but my wife has been WORN out lately, and been going to be at 9, Everyone said this is common and its been fine by me especially on nights like tonight when I can play with my toys and not bother her, and by the time I slip into bed she is DEEP into dreamland!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

You guys are having way too much fun!


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

hasan said:


> This also works (I did it Wednesday evening when I got 0x108):
> 
> Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > Reset > Reset Recorder (first option)
> 
> Wait for first BLUE SCREEN: hit 02468 on the remote...wait it out...about 20 mins or so.


Wait until the first blue screen says "Welcome" - I've tried doing it during the "The Recorder Is Starting Up" message but that never seems to work. Waiting until it says Welcome... seems to do the trick.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

I've never seen the "Welcome" screen, my first screen is "Hello"


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

This forum is great. Thanks for your effort Earl, I know I'm not the only one who's been waiting for OTA but missed our first opportunity for it. Thanks again fellas.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> We just found out my wife and I are expecting our first, but my wife has been WORN out lately, and been going to be at 9, Everyone said this is common and its been fine by me especially on nights like tonight when I can play with my toys and not bother her, and by the time I slip into bed she is DEEP into dreamland!


You might want to try and get ALL the sleep you can before your little one comes along. btw - Your wife will get her energy back when she hits the third month.

Cograts and good luck!


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

BuckeyeNut said:


> I've never seen the "Welcome" screen, my first screen is "Hello"


Oops, my bad (I don't restart all that often  )

The first screen starts "Hello." and then tells you the recorder is starting.

The message then changes to one that starts "Almost there." I wait for this message to key in 02468.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I've always done it at "Hello" and it's worked. But people have reported sometimes it doesn't take (too fast on the keypad, which screen? etc .). If it fails the first time, try it again. 



Just J said:


> Oops, my bad (I don't restart all that often  )
> 
> The first screen starts "Hello." and then tells you the recorder is starting.
> 
> The message then changes to one that starts "Almost there." I wait for this message to key in 02468.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> If it fails the first time, try it again.


What? And delay getting the new version by several minutes?? Bite your tongue! (Or whatever you type with.)


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

jaywdetroit said:


> You might want to try and get ALL the sleep you can before your little one comes along. btw - Your wife will get her energy back when she hits the third month.
> 
> Cograts and good luck!


Thanks buddy, I apperciate that, and that is what we have been hearing, so the 3 week count down begins! (she is 9 weeks along tonight!) I actually will support her any way I can and if that means long nights with My Hr20, and my Ps3, or just reading earls posts well thats the stuff I have to put up with then!


----------

